# In the hospital now...



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Surgery went well they said, but the aftermath sucks!! They gave me anti-nausea meds but I still threw up three separate times. They tried giving me broth and apple juice but out it came!!! I haven't had any caloric intake in close to 30 hours now  I haven't thrown up since 6:00 PM though which is good (my surgery was from 8 this morning to just after 12). My incision site doesn't hurt but my chest is killing me from the airway insertion. Morphine hasn't helped and neither has another drug (roxy something?). I've mentioned it to my nurses and they are currently looking for something else since my pain has increased throughout the day (from a 1-2 to now a 5). Also they said my calcium levels are still dropping - the parathyroid hasn't kicked back in yet, and my blood pressure is very low - checked in at 117/73 and am now 89/58. I'm just worried these things might keep me from going home tomorrow which sucks because I absolutely can't sleep here! The bed having to be elevated and the constant checks for bloods and vitals suck. I miss my Tempurpedic mattress 

I'm not a wimp by any stretch but I can't help feel like one because in many of the other surgery stories on here you guys have said you felt fine and were able to stuff your faces with food and I'm just not having the same positive experience  I'll update more tomorrow. Try to send thoughts my way if you can!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Don't worry too much how others have coped, everyone is different. After my first thyroid surgery, I threw up all over my parents, ugh. Just rest and relax, it will get better. Take care.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry...it's true, though...everyone is completely differnt. I do firmly believe, however, once things settle down, you'll recover just fine. It WILL get better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Surgery went well they said, but the aftermath sucks!! They gave me anti-nausea meds but I still threw up three separate times. They tried giving me broth and apple juice but out it came!!! I haven't had any caloric intake in close to 30 hours now  I haven't thrown up since 6:00 PM though which is good (my surgery was from 8 this morning to just after 12). My incision site doesn't hurt but my chest is killing me from the airway insertion. Morphine hasn't helped and neither has another drug (roxy something?). I've mentioned it to my nurses and they are currently looking for something else since my pain has increased throughout the day (from a 1-2 to now a 5). Also they said my calcium levels are still dropping - the parathyroid hasn't kicked back in yet, and my blood pressure is very low - checked in at 117/73 and am now 89/58. I'm just worried these things might keep me from going home tomorrow which sucks because I absolutely can't sleep here! The bed having to be elevated and the constant checks for bloods and vitals suck. I miss my Tempurpedic mattress
> 
> I'm not a wimp by any stretch but I can't help feel like one because in many of the other surgery stories on here you guys have said you felt fine and were able to stuff your faces with food and I'm just not having the same positive experience  I'll update more tomorrow. Try to send thoughts my way if you can!


Truly good to hear from you! No 2 people have the same circumstances. I hate that it is so rough for you right now but look to the future.

Soon you will be feeling better than ever!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hang in there. I will say some prayers for you. Keep us updated on your recovery.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhh i am so sorry you're not feeling well. 
It will pass. Iwas in surgery for 3hr and when i got out i had a massive migraine and nausea the whole day. I was in icu for the day and night and threw up a few times which is truely not nice with that sore throat, only felt better the following day but still could only eat jogurt and juice. Just try to realx and sleep, hard in hospital i know but ya!
Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Things aren't looking good for being released today. Calcium and BP just keep dropping. At least I've been able to keep a little food down this morning.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry. Could your BP be dropping from the pain/anesthesia medication? That is just terrible! How are you restings? At least you were able to keep food down.

You are where you need to be. Try to sit back and relax and let your body work things out.

Big hugs and prayers sent your way!
hugs2


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You are not alone, though. I was in your same boat and projectile vomiting across the room and it even made it out the door once!!!! (The nurses didn't bat an eye). LOL. Sorry if that is too much information, just a little dark humor. You will feel a million times better in a few days. I promise. It is probably the anesthesia hangover. The dropping calcium levels probably aren't helping either. I had exactly the same thing. Hang in there because in 24 - 48 hours this will all be a thing in your past, even though the current moment seems interminable. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Anesthesia reeks hell on my body, too.

Hugs. I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay, I have to ask. Is vomiting something common amongst Thyroid surgery? Or is it just those that have adverse reaction to the meds?

Best of Luck! And this will all be a part of your past very soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Okay, I have to ask. Is vomiting something common amongst Thyroid surgery? Or is it just those that have adverse reaction to the meds?
> 
> Best of Luck! And this will all be a part of your past very soon!


This falls under the umbrella of "everyone is different and has a different experience" but generally speaking, I think it tends to effect folks who react adversely to anesthesia and/or who have issues with motion sickness.

When I got back to my room, I wanted my husband to sneak me in a cheeseburger.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think anesthesia can make people nauseous.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it is like a hangover. The anesthesia just makes me sicko. I get a migraine from it. Honestly, if I'd had 10 beers rather than the surgery, I would have felt the same way the next day. If you are prone to migraines... bring your Imitrex and tell your doctor beforehand and take it at the first sign of a migraine. That was my mistake. I didn't do that. I'm also prone to motion sickness.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had a few surgeries to remove endmetriosis, and finally this past March had Novasure done. (awesome awesome awesome procedure!).

Anesthesia makes me bitterly sick. I am talking so sick I can't function for a few days til it is out of my system. Even with the anti-nausea stuff...oh my gosh. I am super sensitive to some things, Nyquil too--lol. Body says get that crap out of me!

Couple of more days and it should subside for you. Hugs.



Alicia123 said:


> Okay, I have to ask. Is vomiting something common amongst Thyroid surgery? Or is it just those that have adverse reaction to the meds?
> 
> Best of Luck! And this will all be a part of your past very soon!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having such a hard time! I hope things get easier soon. Dehyration could be causing a low b/p, too, so maybe that could be a cause? :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Things aren't looking good for being released today. Calcium and BP just keep dropping. At least I've been able to keep a little food down this morning.


I don't think you wanted to go right home anyway; this is just as well. Just rest and you are in my prayers.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Good news! They will be able to release me today! All in all it was 32 hours here at the hospital. I have a billion pills to take but they finally found a painkiller that worked -Percocet- and my BP made it back up to 100/60 so that was an improvement as well. I was able to eat some broccoli and fruit and keep it down so hopefully the worst is over!!

Thank you for the thoughts!!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

YAY!!!!! hugs4 I am so happy you got to go home!! I was ok with the anethesia this time, but when I had surgery a few years ago, my body didnt like it. It totally shut down my bladder for a few days, so I had to go home with a catheter!!! After this surgery, when I got up to use the bathroom, I was so relieved I was able to go!! Yes...that was probably TMI Anyways, so glad you got to go home! Take it easy!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, that is wonderful news!!! Go home and snuggle up in your own tempurpedic mattress and just eat ice cream and cold stuff and watch some good shows on TV. This surgery will soon recede into your past and you'll get better and better each day!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

YES YES YES!!! That is great news! Enjoy your home and get your rest.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So, so happy and relieved for you! Rest up!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Good news! They will be able to release me today! All in all it was 32 hours here at the hospital. I have a billion pills to take but they finally found a painkiller that worked -Percocet- and my BP made it back up to 100/60 so that was an improvement as well. I was able to eat some broccoli and fruit and keep it down so hopefully the worst is over!!
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts!!


Wonderful news! There is no place like home!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

What a difference being at home makes! I had a few bites of mac and cheese last night followed by about 16 hours of sleep! I woke up in the middle of the night to take a few meds - mainly more calcium since my fingers and toes were tingling, but other than that I slept pretty much through the night - unlike at the hospital where I slept maybe 20 minutes at a time. My challenge today is to eat to get my strength up and make sure I drink enough fluids.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad you are feeling more rested. Yes, hydrate like crazy (you'll be surprised at how much better that makes you feel) and see if you can get a little more food down. Maybe tomorrow you can ramp up for some mashed potatoes?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had one shot of Demerol the night after my surgery and it made me throw-up. This is probably TMI but I didn't have anything in my stomach to throw-up except Tums! Yuck!

After that one bad experience, I was fine. The next morning I was washing my face thinking I was fixing to go home when I found out about the parathyroid involvement and having to stay another 3-4 days.

It's funny though - that was two months ago and it almost seems like two years ago. I'm convinced I've turned a corner, I honestly am beginning to feel healthy again and even not being 100%, I feel so much better than I felt last Thanksgiving.


----------

